# Imperial Glory Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art just keeps coming, earlier today we had Hammer and Anvil revealed to us, and now the Brimlock Dragoons who look very tough.

Keep the cover art coming Black Library


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That looks aweomse, can't wait for the novel .


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I swear to the Dark Gods themselves, you guys get exited too easily. I don't like this at all... the rendition is good, yet the artwork is tacky, perhaps even 2-dimensional in places. Most importantly, would this look good on the cover of a novel? No, I don't think it would...

(On a slightly related note, the cover of the Space Wolf novel with Bjorn kicks some serious Witch-ass)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks cool, reminds me of the 2000AD comics.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

bobss said:


> I swear to the Dark Gods themselves, you guys get exited too easily. I don't like this at all... the rendition is good, yet the artwork is tacky, perhaps even 2-dimensional in places. Most importantly, would this look good on the cover of a novel? No, I don't think it would...
> 
> (On a slightly related note, the cover of the Space Wolf novel with Bjorn kicks some serious Witch-ass)


I happen to disagree with everything bobss said except "the rendition is good." Guess art is subjective, lol.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> I swear to the Dark Gods themselves, you guys get exited too easily. I don't like this at all... the rendition is good, yet the artwork is tacky, perhaps even 2-dimensional in places. Most importantly, would this look good on the cover of a novel? No, I don't think it would...
> 
> (On a slightly related note, the cover of the Space Wolf novel with Bjorn kicks some serious Witch-ass)


I agree.  BL really does produce some fantastic artwork, but they seem to be few and far between (although there has been a surge more recently). There are countless and much better fan-arts out there than this one.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

while I admit that I am drunk out of my mind, looks fucking badass


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm quite pleased with it really. reminds me of some of the older Tor and Baen artwork of yor. nice to see a throwback.

CP


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks kinda meh to be honest. Its like the guy is posing for the fucking shot or something, because you honestly would not stand like that unless posing for a propaganda poster or something.

First thing I thought when looking at the image was: oh look, Cadians. Wait, why is he posing and not on the lookout for more enemies? Oh wait, those men aren't Cadian..

And my interest and liking of the image dropped off from that point.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

while I admit that I am drunk out of my mind, looks fucking badass


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it,the las gun especially looks nice and chunky.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I agree.  BL really does produce some fantastic artwork, but they seem to be few and far between (although there has been a surge more recently). There are countless and much better fan-arts out there than this one.


Exactly. The artist who produced the covers for the Night Lords series, as well as the Space Marine's Battles series is magnificent - and really fitting the Science-fiction genre. Jon Sullivan? I'm not that sure...

Either way, the artwork for this is perhaps too Gothic, and is indeed nostalgic of earlier works. However, styles aside, the concept is just dull and bland... although to be fair, if you compare Black Library's novels to that of the wider, fiction market, you realise just how amateurish or glorious (depending on perspective) they truly are.

As for fan art - there are some simply amazing artists out there who produce work in their spare time. I'm curious as to where your avatar came from? I guess DevArt?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Exactly. The artist who produced the covers for the Night Lords series, as well as the Space Marine's Battles series is magnificent - and really fitting the Science-fiction genre. Jon Sullivan? I'm not that sure...
> 
> Either way, the artwork for this is perhaps too Gothic, and is indeed nostalgic of earlier works. However, styles aside, the concept is just dull and bland... although to be fair, if you compare Black Library's novels to that of the wider, fiction market, you realise just how amateurish or glorious (depending on perspective) they truly are.
> 
> As for fan art - there are some simply amazing artists out there who produce work in their spare time. I'm curious as to where your avatar came from? I guess DevArt?


Yeah it was Jon Sullivan that made the Night Lords covers, and I agree he is the best artist that Black Library has.

And good question Bobss, that is a great avatar CotE.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Many BL novels are simply too cartoony and belong more in comic books than cover for books. I even liked Prospero Burns cover very much, but when saw poster of that image it was simply blah with all the backround.

Half of Heresy novel covers have been simply just bad, just look at first 5. Only decent covers have been Descent of Angels, Legion, Nemesis and First Heretic. And Prospero burns without the backround. Its just that artirst cant leave simple image of persons at front without doing horrible backround behind them. When talking about cover, sometimes most simplistic image is most effective.


----------

